# Safety of using Plaqclnz gel



## rainalee2 (Jan 24, 2009)

My little boy Benny is almost 4 years old. His vet says he is starting to develop tarter on his teeth and the beginnings of gingivitis. I've tried repeatedly to brush his teeth but he just doesn't allow me to no matter what I do. At the vet's suggestion I started giving him CET Verbac Enzyme Chews over a year ago, but it hasn't prevented the tarter from developing.

My groomer suggested I try Plaqclnz. He did the initial treatment consisting of Paqclnz Spray using an oral irrigator. The treatment removed a considerable amount of the tarter. Now I'm supposed to continue the treatment by giving Plaqclnz Gel (one drop on each side of his mouth) every night. I've been using it for about a month and it does seem to be working.

I checked with his vet before started with Plaqclnz and she said it was worth trying, but I can't help worrying about whether it is really safe. At the same time I know how dangerous gum disease is and want to prevent Benny from developing it.

Has anyone had experience with using Plaqclnz and know whether it's really safe?


----------

